# Tastatur spinnt: scrollt plötzlich dauerhaft nach oben usw.



## MiezeMatze (19. Februar 2014)

*Tastatur spinnt: scrollt plötzlich dauerhaft nach oben usw.*

Habe folgendes Problem:
Zuerst dachte ich meine Logitech G500 Maus wäre schuld.
Doch wenn das Problem gerade auftritt behebt man es nur wenn man die Tastatur (Roccat Arvo) entfernt.

Problem:
Auf dem Desktop springt die Auswahl immer automatisch in die linke obere Ecke. Man kann dann nur noch diesen Ordner/ diese Icon wählen.
Im Browser scrollt das Bild wie verrückt nach oben ( springt beim Runterscrollen per Maus sofort wieder hoch...bzw. ich ein gegen/runter scrollen garnicht möglich)

Auf der Tastatur reagiert ausserdem nur noch die Bild-runter-Taste. Die Bild-aufwärts-Taste reagiert nicht (wenn es mal gerade nicht hochscrollt)

Aussederm ertönt zwischendurch immer wieder der Windows 8.1 Connect/Disconnect Sound... unabhängig von den Ausrastern. Wobei es wohl schon die Tastatur meldet.

Kann ich die Taste irgendwie per Windows Systemsteuerung deaktivieren oder so...brauch ich ja nie.
Oder muss ich mir jetzt wegen der einen Taste ne neue Tastatur kaufen? 

PS: Ich habe vorher auch mal Maus und Tastaturtreiber auf den neusten Stand gebracht (nach Deinstallation natürlich)
      Aber hat nix gebracht. Ist auch USB port unabhängig ( alle 4 USB2 und 3 Ports umgesteckt...ohne Erfolg)


Thx 4 help


----------



## metal4all (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Tastatur spinnt: scrollt plötzlich dauerhaft nach oben usw.*

Schonmal geschaut ob nicht irgendwelche Tasten verkantet sind?


----------



## wollekassel (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Tastatur spinnt: scrollt plötzlich dauerhaft nach oben usw.*

Hatte sowas auch mal ...

Nen Kumpel hat gefragt, warum der Sound immer leiser wurde ... alles gecheckt, gemacht getan, neuen Soundkartentreiber versucht, alles, Windows neu aufgespielt, immer noch nicht. Irgendwann haut er raus, dass mal Cola über die Tastatur gelaufen ist ... *peinlich* jo, Lautstärkeregler war verklebt.

Ich hatte mal Probleme mit den Ziffernblock rechts ... irgendwann gemerkt, dass der Ouzo auch gut haftet


----------



## ucap (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Tastatur spinnt: scrollt plötzlich dauerhaft nach oben usw.*

hast du vieleicht per zufall ein makro programiert das wenn du eine der frei konfigurierbaren tasten drückst dauerhaft "bild hoch" eingegeben wird ?
ma die mechanik überprüft kann man die taste ( also nur das plastik das man berührt herraus hebeln ?- wenn ja ist da vieleicht iwie dreck drunter sonst irgendwas erkennbar ?


----------



## MiezeMatze (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Tastatur spinnt: scrollt plötzlich dauerhaft nach oben usw.*

@ucap

du könntest evtl. recht haben, da das Roccat ARVO ja konfigurierbare tasten hat... eben hab ich neu gestartet und Bild up geht wieder.

Komisch ist allerdings dass ich die tastatur vor urzeiten tastenkonfiguriert und seitdem nix geändert habe...und nun seit 2 Tagen gabs diese *Zicken*
Mal schaun obs nun behoben ist.

Thx, das hat mir evtl. n sinnlosen neukauf erspart...das wär peinlich gewesen.


----------

